# INCI for Pine Tar?



## AmyW (Jan 25, 2012)

I am unsure of the INCI of Pine Tar.

I've found these:

Pine (Pinus Palustris) Tar from 
http://moosecreekbathandbody.com/store/ ... =page&id=7

Pinus Palustris (Pine) Wood Tar from
http://thesoapcafe.blogspot.com/2011_03_01_archive.html

And not much else. Can anyone help me out? I can't even find the ingredients listing for "Grandpa's Pine Tar Soap" to see if they have an INCI listed.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think it's Pinus Palustris Wood Tar


----------



## Lindy (Jan 30, 2012)

What Dagmar said....


----------



## AmyW (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you


----------

